# Keywords in a Search



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

In an advanced search, how do I specify showing me results that have ONLY BOTH of the keywords I enter (or multiple) rather than showing me a million threads because they have at least 1 of the keywords?

I'd like to figure out a way to narrow down results when I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

for google you input

"word1" AND "word2"

not sure if its the same here


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't think it's the same.... I tried that. Also tried:

"Word1 Word2"
"Word1","Word2"
Word1,Word2
*Word1 Word2
*Word1*Word2
*Word1 Word2*

To no avail...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for pointing this out. I realized that some settings were not giving appropriate permissions on the forums.

I enabled boolean search modifiers for forum supporters and members. It was apparently an oversight when the usergroups were originally set up.

For more info on Boolean: Boolean Search


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

It works!!! Fantastic work Chris, thanks for enabling this functionality.


----------

